# Big belly



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

Ive noticed my terrors tummy is getting pretty big 
im not over feeding her..i feed her once to twice a day
and everynow and then she'll act a little wierd and swim really fast and rub her side on a rock..
What could this be


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Scratching on rocks is water poisioning, but the large belly is due to her having a belly full of eggs.


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

shefirst startd runningon therock lastnight andshe only did it twice...it worried me so I tested the water and forsome reason the nitrite levels and the ph were high
im doing a large water change right now
should that help??


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Scratching is the common sign i notice when fish have water poisoning. High ammonia content in the water is really itchy for them so thats why they scratch. Once I see this, I immediately change water. 50% water change is ok for me on my experience.

Fat belly...If this the small green terror youve posted, Im really not sure about eggs. Fat belly may also be caused by internal parasites or internal bacteria on your fish. Have you checked the poo? whats the color or there any difference from the old one?


----------



## Fraser (Dec 5, 2005)

Maybe the fish ate a stone  Nah just kiddin ^^

These guys know what theyre talking about


----------



## L.c. (Jan 20, 2006)

i changed the water big time
the nitrite levels were up big time...but not the amonia
her belly looks normal now
i got better water conditioner and she seems fine
shes alot more active too
shes been trying to attack her reflection and shes been zipping around the tank 
im gonna look into getting another fish like her
she seem to be soooo bored


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

Its nice that she's doing ok now.


----------

